# N&B Arto-Have a problem wth my door lock.



## lanzaron (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a problem with the door lock on my Arto.Would not lock from inside or outside.Took it apart and cleaned and reasembled now locks from inside but not outstde suspect it could be the lock barrel.Any suggestions / where to get spare parts hope not to have to buy complete new unit. Thanks.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

If its the lock barrel, then I suspect you can buy just the spare barrel and file to fit the same key. 

Our N+B came with a spare barrel but don't know if it was part of the initial N+B package or the previous owner just bought a spare. Either way barrels are easy to come by and inexpensive to purchase - if that is your problem


----------

